# kerosene jugs ?



## coreya (Jan 11, 2008)

I found these at a thrift store today for 5 bucks each, thought they were neat looking but havent a clue as to how old? value or whatever. found some without the metal handle on ebay but would like as much info as possible. The wording on both are the same and consist of Trade Mark (two triangles) with pat'd in U.S.A. on top line, next -Nov 20-1917 - Apr 8- 1919, next - In England 1919 No 145874, next- The Cleveland Metal Products Co. next - Made in U.S.A.
 on the bottom of the green on there is what looks like two triangles on there side ( fairly small ).


----------



## coreya (Jan 11, 2008)

another picture


----------



## madman (Jan 11, 2008)

hey corea, nice finds, dont know about worth,  but id say the green is worth more than the clear, and im sure theres people who collect them , what is the mark on the base o in a diamond? interesting bottles thanks for sharing mike


----------



## idigjars (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello Corey, welcome to the forum.  Thanks for sharing the pics.  I like the green one.  I've seen the clear and aqua but never a green one.  Are they old or remakes?   Congrats on your finds.  Paul


----------



## coreya (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for your replys, The jars all appear to be original. The base mark looks like a 1 in the diamond but hard to tell. It appears to be the Illinois Glass Company mark 1915-1923 but still would like any info anyone has on these ie value etc. thanks Corey


----------



## Ryan (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow those are really neat, I've never seen a green one either...


----------



## capsoda (Jan 17, 2008)

Great buy. They go to kerosene heaters and generally worth about 30 bucks to someone who collects them. There are alot of different stules of them. Don't have any referances that show a double triangle so it is probably the heater manufacturers mark.


----------

